# Midwest 845-5 with case RPZ and DCA testing kits



## Dokenbaw (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a Midwest 845-5 with the tackle box case and all accessories plus a few extra. Includes a DCA test kit assembly as well (fill tubes). Purchased new in 2007 and only used one year. Thought it had been stolen, but found it 'hidden' behind a wall locker in our shop. We don't test anymore, so we are selling. New these are 700. Needs to be certified, which is 100.00. Asking 450. If interested, send a text to 919-537-9119 and I will send photos. Located in Chapel Hill NC. Bill of sale to be included with it when sold.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Why Post An Intro?
Quote:
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

